# Old But New or New But Old?



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm not sure which of those fit but I just wanted to let everyone here that knew me at FlipFlopFly, that I've had a name change. I am now Steadfastly and I hope I can live up to the new moniker, especially when it comes to my practice regimen.


----------

